# Little video



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all!
I just made this little video showing how drums are processed to fit a mix. Hope it's enjoyable! :sarcastic:






Cheers,
-Marco


----------



## EWilliams (Oct 11, 2010)

Killer guitar sound! Cool stuff...:T


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

EWilliams said:


> Killer guitar sound! Cool stuff...:T


Thanks!


----------

